# My collection: more info?



## Dserra (Apr 16, 2017)

I am an amateur collector and photographer and I just want to know more about the cameras that I have, I have done a decent amount of research and I have used some of my SLRs (but not rangefinders) but any information on what I have would be greatly appreciated, and sorry in advance if this is the wrong forum for this.

Kodak Retina IIIc
Agfa Optima II
Konica FP-1
Konica Autoreflex-TC
Canon G-III QL
Sears KS-500 (Manufactured  by Ricoh)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2017)

Camerapedia ought to cover all of those cameras.


----------



## Dserra (Apr 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Camerapedia ought to cover all of those cameras.


Well yes and I have researched them on Camerapedia and more, that's not what I was asking, moreso personal experience and opinions.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2017)

*Collector's Corner*
Moderators may be moving the thread for you soon.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 17, 2017)

I used an Agfa Silette which I think was a bit older than the Optima, probably closer in age and looks to your Kodak Retina. 

What I learned from the Agfa is that you don't take apart a camera when your 10 and expect it to ever work again. 

I would probably pick the AutoReflex first if I was going to take one of those cameras out with some film, but they are all worth running some film through to see if they work.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 17, 2017)

I always wanted a good Retina ... never found a broken one for cheap.
The only one on your list that I have ever held in my hand is the Ricoh KR5 ... used to sell those. Solid mechanical shutter K-mount camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 18, 2017)

Of those cameras I have only shot with a Kodak Retina and the Canon you mentioned but a different model. I used a GE hand held meter for exposure settings. Both are fun to play with but the lenses are not the sharpest.


----------



## IanG (Apr 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Camerapedia ought to cover all of those cameras.


 
*Camera-wiki.org*  is much easier to use with no adverts.

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a Retina IIIc and IIRC, it took really sharp pictures.   Loved the quality of finish it had, and the feel of the controls.


----------

